# what magnafication?



## A.K. (Sep 20, 2007)

what magnafication is the best to look at trichs


----------



## Growdude (Sep 20, 2007)

A.K. said:
			
		

> what magnafication is the best to look at trichs


 
I have 30 - 60 mag. and works great.


----------



## A.K. (Sep 20, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I have 30 - 60 mag. and works great.



would a 30x one work even if it couldnt go up to 60x


----------



## A.K. (Sep 20, 2007)

i found a microscope that is 60x-100x is that to much magnifacation? like would it be so magnafyed that the feild of veiw is so small you cant see the whole trich i highly doubt this but i just want to check to make sure


----------



## medicore (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, the 30x is good.  You have to take a leaf off in order to see it through the 60x-100x but the 30x you can see through if you hold it up to the leaf and it gives you enough mag to see the trichs.


----------

